# 70l rescape



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Over the last few days, I completed the daunting task of moving all my fish, inverts, media, plants and substrate over to my new 135l tank so I could fix up the 70l. I had replaced the actual glass tank when my first one sprung a leak, and had hastily ripped out the filter from the leaking one but hadn't had the chance to silicone the filter housing into place or properly clean up the replacement tank (i.e. scrubbing off the limescale tracks; I had picked it up second hand and very cheap).

So the filter housing is now properly attached (meaning that the lid fits properly and is no longer at an angle!) and I also took the opportunity to paint the back of the tank black. I decided to leave the black sand substrate in the 135l and go with Argos playsand for the 70l. I then moved most of the plants and decor back in, giving it a bit of a rescape and a tidy, before once again spending hours chasing the fish around with a net and acclimatising them back to the 70l! I'm quite pleased with the results though - hope you like the pic below 

I'm now ready to start cycling the 135l ready to set up as a temperate tank


----------

